# What a gay day



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A week ago we came back from our 2 day disaster trip to the Harz, what a different world it was today, white, pink and yellow blossom everywhere and the leaves are appearing, Rape flowers also showing and this morning before we left our first nightingale told me it was here.

We travelled 85 km. to our nearest motorhome workshop where we have arranged to have another solar panel and second battery added then wild camping will be no trouble.

Just thought I´d tell you :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds good Jan. Been lovely here but not been out. Going to have to get Hank sorted soon I think.

That reminds me I should reconnect my solar panel.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Sounds good Jan. Been lovely here but not been out. Going to have to get Hank sorted soon I think.
> 
> That reminds me I should reconnect my solar panel.


I've just seen your *Hank the tank * blog advertised on *searchforsite *:grin2: your famous, but not for you singing, yet :laugh:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've travelled just 10 miles from home to one of our favourite CS's near Chichester. 
The woods are full of bluebells and wood anemones. The trees are turning green in front of our eyes. And it going to be gorgeously warm again
Buzzards are circling in the sky and deer forming breeding herds in the woods.
7 quid a night and Tesco just down the road! What more could you want.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I've just seen your *Hank the tank * blog advertised on *searchforsite *:grin2: your famous, but not for you singing, yet :laugh:


Didn't know about that one. Hank is definitely more famous that I am, prolly just as well. I used to get emails from all over the world from the website


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Sounds good Jan. Been lovely here but not been out. Going to have to get Hank sorted soon I think.
> 
> That reminds me I should reconnect my solar panel.


Wassup with the old fellah Barfs, and why is the panel disconnected?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wassup with the old fellah Barfs, and why is the panel disconnected?


Just needs an MOT and whatever that steering problem was last summer and a few other jobs.

I started disconnecting the panel as the winter before last the solar alarm was going off and the battery was well down. I think it wasnt getting any charge on the drive and just having the MPPT controller connected must have dragged it down. Never been a problem in the past though. Its just an inline fuse that needs popping back in and it should be operational again.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Another gay day with a hitch*

We're trapped in the village, blooming road works, the Germans have no idea of planning, they just close the whole road and send us 20km round Wills mothers to get us past the next village, then talk about controlling CO2 emissions, they are causing more pollution with their diversions than is created in some cities. :frown2: 
Us locals know a short cut over whats called a Plattenweg, not the best ride especially in the motorhome, but we gritted our teeth and went that way.
This is not our plattenweg, but thats how they are made, farm tracks really.


We have no idea how long the road works will take, could be weeks or months :surprise:

It was X-ray day for us both, Hans 6 weeks check and me 6 months, he was a few weeks late me 3 weeks early, won't know the results for 10 days when they inform our GP.
Its been fantastic weather again, sat outside, _with nothing on my arms_, until just after 8pm real summer weather.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful here

But we have a decorator, so here we are trapped 

The trees outside are unfurling , what a difference three days have meant 

Bill and Ben the young rats are still here

The buggers swim in the pond and hover up the fish food 

Avoid the trap 

Bluebirds are nesting in the front garden 

The sparrows and blackbirds are here

The hound from hell has white stripes from wet paint 

And the fish are active

Frog spawn in the upper pond 

Water lilies peeking 

So here at least

The world is turning 

My joints are turning too, my shoulders seem to cut up the nerve supply to my arms and hands

And I spend ages at night waiting for dead arms and hands and pins and needles to subside 

Repeated a couple of hours later 

So my hands are not so good , I can’t make a fist anymore 

My fingers are stiff and uncomfortable 

But the worst thing is that I’ve no idea who can help 
Maybe no one 

My psoriasis is flaring along side my joints 

But it’s spring so may be things will improve 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm also going through a terrible spell of not sleeping Sandra, it seems after I lay down for 5 minutes my left arm starts to ache from shoulder to fingers, and my hips ache, even the new one the muscles are aching, I have discovered if I prop myself up on 3 pillows no aches, I do want to lie down, but if I do 5 minutes and the aches starts again. I'm only sleeping at the most 1 hour at a time, then awake for ages before I drop off for another short sleep. I wish someone had a remedy.
No trouble with aches during the day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> We've travelled just 10 miles from home to one of our favourite CS's near Chichester.
> The woods are full of bluebells and wood anemones. The trees are turning green in front of our eyes. And it going to be gorgeously warm again
> Buzzards are circling in the sky and *deer forming breeding herds* in the woods.
> 7 quid a night and Tesco just down the road! What more could you want.


They breed/mate in October, soon the doe goes off to give birth.0

Sounds a nice place to be, if we visit the UK again I´ll ask you for directions :laugh:


----------

